# Switching from Directv to Spectrum (Charter)



## A J Ricaud (Jun 25, 2002)

My granddaughter is thinking about switching. I'm thinking that a Bolt or Bolt+ and 2 minis will do the trick. I know that she will need a cablecard and a TA. There is no ethernet available for the minis, so they will connect via MoCA. Anything I should be aware of, like splitters, etc.? A diagram would be very helpful, too.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Lets say you want to view the experiences of people who have switched providers. Here are over 300 threads that may help. I mean threads, not just posts:

Search Results for Query: switching | TiVoCommunity Forum


----------



## A J Ricaud (Jun 25, 2002)

JoeKustra said:


> Lets say you want to view the experiences of people who have switched providers. Here are over 300 threads that may help. I mean threads, not just posts:
> 
> Search Results for Query: switching | TiVoCommunity Forum


Thank you.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

A J Ricaud said:


> My granddaughter is thinking about switching. I'm thinking that a Bolt or Bolt+ and 2 minis will do the trick. I know that she will need a cablecard and a TA. There is no ethernet available for the minis, so they will connect via MoCA. Anything I should be aware of, like splitters, etc.? A diagram would be very helpful, too.


Not using MoCA here so can't really give you any detailed advice but I seem to recall that Holland Electronic splitters are recommended. You'll want to make sure that all the locations where you'll be using MOCA are actually connected together (check the ingress point). You'll want to be sure to install a PoE filter. Finally, make sure that you have IGMP Snooping (aka IGMP proxying on routers) turned off.

Scott


----------



## A J Ricaud (Jun 25, 2002)

HerronScott said:


> Not using MoCA here so can't really give you any detailed advice but I seem to recall that Holland Electronic splitters are recommended. You'll want to make sure that all the locations where you'll be using MOCA are actually connected together (check the ingress point). You'll want to be sure to install a PoE filter. Finally, make sure that you have IGMP Snooping (aka IGMP proxying on routers) turned off.
> 
> Scott


Thanks for that.


----------



## ManeJon (Apr 14, 2018)

I did that switch last year due to a move - the Spectrum guy who came to do TV and internet install just went ahead and installed all my TIVO stuff, set up the MoCA etc. I had bought splitters, cables etc and tried reading everything about it. I don't know how normal it is for Spectrum guy to do this but it was great and when done it all worked great. Sure my tip to him was a little bigger but worth it Even if you buy stuff you might want to ask Spectrum installer about doing all


----------



## A J Ricaud (Jun 25, 2002)

ManeJon said:


> I did that switch last year due to a move - the Spectrum guy who came to do TV and internet install just went ahead and installed all my TIVO stuff, set up the MoCA etc. I had bought splitters, cables etc and tried reading everything about it. I don't know how normal it is for Spectrum guy to do this but it was great and when done it all worked great. Sure my tip to him was a little bigger but worth it Even if you buy stuff you might want to ask Spectrum installer about doing all


THX.


----------

